# Pike Island Pier



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Must not be much (nothing) happening, hopefully will go in the AM, just to get away......Merry Christmas to all and to all good fish'n......


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

I went last weekend, fished the last hour of daylight and had no luck. I was the only one there, figured there would have been a bigger crowd. Lots of seagulls in front of the locks eating baitfish.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

went there on the 24th, not much happening there. fish for about 3 hours in the am and managed 3 nice walleyes. they were all about 18-19" and really fat.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

At least that was something  !!!!


----------



## alwayssnagged (Apr 17, 2010)

Whats the water temp. I was thinking about putting in Moundsville to check out the mouth of the creeks.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I was there Friday for a little while just watching the guys fish. There may have been 8 or 10 fishing and in an hour I did not see anyone catch a thing. Just a nice day to be outdoors.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a good night! They don't want minnows


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh PLEASE,,, Cut us some slack,,, CABIN FEAVER is killin' us!!!
It's not likely that We'll STEAL YOUR SPOT!

You gotta spew more info than that!


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

toboso said:


> It was a good night! They don't want minnows


Those were some dandy Walleyes you caught Toboso, nice pictures!
I guess it makes a difference when your willing to put the time in on the water and think out of the box and try different presentations when the usual go to does'nt work.
ATTA BOY!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

last monday the place was on fire.so many walleye caught.overlimits being take out of there....its b.s. my buddy and his friend caught wallleye over 24 in and sauger over 15 in. 9 walleye and 11 sauger.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Stopped by this morning and there were 3 cold looking guys trying to build a bigger fire. Did not see them catch a thing. River looks like it is down a little.


----------

